# Гемангиомы позвонков. Контузионные повреждения



## Марина69 (28 Апр 2013)

Здравствуйте!
Меня беспокоит тупая ноющая боль в грудном отделе позвоночника. Не могу долго сидеть или стоять (1-2 часа) и хочется лечь или откинуться на спинку кресла (если это происходит на работе)  Боль постепенно утихает. Прошла 2 сеанса у манульного терапевта. Боль усилилась((  Стала острее,  трудно сделать полный вдох, боль за грудиной в районе сердца. И болит позвоночник (чуть ниже шеи и приблизительно до лопаток) больно повернуться в стороны.
Описание МРТ:

На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях кифоз усилен.
Определяется деформация краниальных пластинок тел Th2-Th4 позвонков, МР сигнал от костного мозга, прилежащего к краниальным замыкательным пластинкам тел Th2-Th4 позвонков повышен на Т1 ВИ, за счет отека (контузионные повреждения).
Высота межпозвонковых дисков на высоте кифоза снижена, остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранена, МР сигналы от дисков исследуемой зоны по Т2 ВИ снижены.
Задних грыж дисков не выявлено.
Дорзальные диффузные протрузии дисков Th5-Th7, размерами до 0,2 см, деформирующие дуральный мешок.
Просвет позвоночного канала обычный, МР сигнал от структуры спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен.
Мелкие грыжи Шморля в телах Th5-Th12 позвонков.
Форма и размеры остальных тел позвонков обычные, дистрофические изменения в телах позвонков.
Краевые костные разрастания по передним поверхностям тел позвонков. 
В теле Th5 позвонка определяется зона патологического МР сигнала: неднородный  гиперинтенсивный  на Т2 ВИ и на программе с жироподавлением, гипо-озоинтенсивный на  Т1 ВИ, с четкими неровными контурами, размером до 2,1х1,5 см.
*Заключение:*  МР картина контузионных повреждений в телах Th2-Th4 позвонков, дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений грудного отдела позвоночника.
Протрузии дисков.
Гемангиома тела  Th5 позвонка

Через месяц  стало хуже, хотя я на больничном.  Болит позвоночник и отдает куда-то в легкие, как будто они отбиты. Боль при вдохе.
Сделала повторный МРТ,  где гемангиом прибавилось и появилась фраза "компрессионные переломы позвонков". Я очень напугана! ((  Неужели это мог сделать мануальный терапевт?? На первом МРТ была фраза "контузионные повреждения позвонков". Невролог мне ничего не сказал , ведь если это так серьезно то надо было соблюдать постельный режим.  Я не соблюдала.
*МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника от 26 Апреля 2013.*​ 
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях кифоз усилен.
Определяется деформация краниальных пластинок тел Th2-Th4 позвонков, со снижением высоты в передних  отделах на 1/5  в телах THh3, Th4 позвонков. МР сигнал от костного мозга без отека- старые компрессионные переломы.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков на высоте кифоза снижена, остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранена, МР сигналы от дисков исследуемой зоны по Т2 ВИ снижены.
Задних грыж дисков не выявлено.
Дорзальные диффузные протрузии дисков Th5-Th7, размерами до 0,2 см, деформирующие дуральный мешок.
Просвет позвоночного канала обычный, МР сигнал от структуры спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен.
Мелкие грыжи Шморля в телах Th5-Th12 позвонков.
Форма и размеры остальных тел позвонков обычные, дистрофические изменения в телах позвонков.
Краевые костные разрастания по передним поверхностям тел позвонков.
В теле Th5 позвонка определяется зона патологического МР сигнала: неднородный  гиперинтенсивный  на Т2 ВИ и на программе с жироподавлением, гипо-озоинтенсивный с гиперинтенсивными включениями  на  Т1 ВИ, с четкими неровными контурами, размером до 2,1х1,5 х2,0 см.  Зоны с аналогичным сигнальными характеристиками в правой половине тела Th1 позвонка до 0,5 см, правой половине тела Th6 позвонка до 0,5 см в диаметре, вентральных отделах L1 позвонка 1,1 х 1,0 см.
*Заключение:*  МР картина последствий  повреждений в телах Th2-Th4 позвонков
Дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений грудного отдела позвоночника.
Протрузии дисков.
Гемангиомы тел  Th1, Th5, Th6, L1 позвонков.
  У меня вопрос:
Могут ли быть эти боли в груди последствием травмы (контузионные повреждения)  или наличия гемангиом?
Спасибо большое.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2013)

покажите сами снимки


----------



## vbl15 (14 Май 2013)

Марина69 написал(а):


> Определяется деформация краниальных пластинок тел Th2-Th4 позвонков, МР сигнал от костного мозга, прилежащего к краниальным замыкательным пластинкам тел Th2-Th4 позвонков повышен на Т1 ВИ, за счет отека (контузионные повреждения)


В большинстве случаев так описывают перелом позвонков. Чтобы говорить о чем-то более предметно необходимы снимки. Для уточнения данных по гемаангиоме целесообразно выполнить КТ грудного отдела позвоночника


----------



## Марина69 (17 Май 2013)

Спасибо большое за внимание к моей теме.
Хотела загрузить сами файлы, произошла ошибка, они слишком тяжелые.
Попробую дать ссылку.
http://files.mail.ru/299DF610EAD84ADAA795DF7276420744


----------



## Марина69 (17 Май 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Для уточнения данных по гемаангиоме целесообразно выполнить КТ грудного отдела позвоночника


 
 Скажите пожалуйста, а что может показать дополнительно КТ ?  МРТ снимки у меня есть.


----------



## vbl15 (17 Май 2013)

При к/т более четко видно размеры и локализацию гемангиомы, в случае операции (при больших ее размерах) проводится планирование


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2013)

Марина69 написал(а):


> Попробую дать ссылку.


Перелома нет, клиновидность позвонков, которую рентгенолог принял за компрессионный перелом, вызвана спондилодисплазией (болезнь Шиермана-Мау) которая возникла у вас в подростковом возрасте когда вы дали резкую свечку роста. Гемангиома есть, но интересует вопрос анализов крови. Вы здавали анализы крови или нет,  и нет ли у вас повышение температуры, ночного потоотделения не наблюдается?


----------



## Марина69 (5 Июн 2013)

*Игорь Зинчук*, спасибо за ответ!
Вопрос: а откуда тогда эти контузионные повреждения? если болезнь возникла в подростковом возрасте? и может ли она давать такой болевой синдром?
Анализ крови сдавала когда лежала в стационаре в апреле, вроде все было в норме. По крайней мере врачи ничего не сказали. Анализы на руках. Повышения температуры по-моему тоже нет, но я и не меряю, ночного потоотделения не бывает. А почему спросили?
Добавлено: Jun 5, 2013 6:38 PM
Кстати в мае сделала вертебропластику позвонка Th5 грудного отдела. Чувствую себя нормально.
Теперь вот думаю что с шеей делать...Тоже проблемы


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июн 2013)

Марина69 написал(а):


> Кстати в мае сделала вертебропластику позвонка Th5 грудного отдела. Чувствую себя нормально.


 
значит проблема решена и вопрос закрыт, а мои вопросы уже не имеют никакого значения. Не болейте и будьте здоровы.


----------



## Марина69 (7 Июн 2013)

*Игорь Зинчук*,   спасибо большое!
Действительно этот вопрос решен,  но грудной отдел при небольшой даже нагрузке продолжает болеть. Врач сказал что это скорее всего связано с шеей. В шее гемангиома и две грыжи . Наверное создать надо новую тему?
Извините, а кто Вы по специальности, какой врач?


----------

